# what would you pay?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dust collector runs 

Switch is bad.......what do you all think you would pay?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

For the record......im buying it....just not sure how much to pay


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$100 makes it attractive. $150 makes me think of the HF 2hp DC...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ive read the motor of the hf model have issues......that was my original plan


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I would pay $125 top*

You're gonna need a new switch.. about $30.00 with shipping.and a better bag or cannister....another $60.00 or $130.00 depending and then it's still only a 1 HP.... OK for a dedicated machine, not for a whole shop with piping and all.  bill


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My plan, is to remove the switch from this, use a motor rated wall switch and make a switched outlet for it. I planned on buying a wynn filter for it anyhow.....

Also.....pretty sure its a 1.5 hp.....i've never seen a 1 hp of that design.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> Ive read the motor of the hf model have issues......that was my original plan


I've not heard of many motor failures with the HF unit, but switch failure is fairly common....some may have mistaken the switch failure as a motor failure.

FWIW, I'd rather have the Delta...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So for 75 I should jump on it?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Long story, but I used a two pole 15 amp switch on my Jet DC. It looks just like an ordinary light switch in the wall. It works fine and I'm now running the DC at 220 Volts.

BTW - The holes for the existing push button switch don't align with standard North American switches. You'll need to drill and tap new holes.

I forgot to add that the switch was very expensive, like $8 at Ace.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> So for 75 I should jump on it?


What?! You're not there yet?! :laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Makin sure the price is right.....and its taken two weeks to get to that price


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well i've got it now....paid 75 bucks for it. Seems to work good, needs a switch which I was already counting on. I think before I even get it in the house, i'll pull the bags off and get a wynn filter. The unit was in a smokers house and it stinks....

So the base is a bit rusty.....i'm thinking of blasting it and repainting it.....any suggestions on paint for the most durable finish??


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well i've got it now....paid 75 bucks for it. Seems to work good, needs a switch which I was already counting on. I think before I even get it in the house, i'll pull the bags off and get a wynn filter. The unit was in a smokers house and it stinks....
> 
> So the base is a bit rusty.....i'm thinking of blasting it and repainting it.....any suggestions on paint for the most durable finish??


I don't have any experience painting machines like this, but I would look into an automotive paint. Go to NAPA or any car store and see if they would work.


----------

